# Gulp Sand Fleas



## jaredtyler05

I've never fished for pompano before and I am getting ready to hit the beach. Just wondering if the Gulp sand fleas are worth buying. I use the Gulp shrimp religiously for inshore fishing. I know a live sand flea would be the best bait to use but I am curious if anyone has used the Gulp sand fleas and have you had any luck.


----------



## JoeZ

Tip your jig with the micro ones. The big ones are not all that great for set rods but will work if you have no other option -- dead fleas, dead shrimp.


----------



## FishnGator

I use them to put out while I'm getting live fleas. Last Sunday we ended up leaving one rod baited with them out all day. Ended up with 5-6 black drum all caught on the Gulf fleas. I still think that nothing beats the real thing though. 



Chris


----------



## getbent

the small orange ones work 1/2 in


----------



## jaredtyler05

> *FishnGator (3/19/2009)*I use them to put out while I'm getting live fleas.




That's a good idea


----------



## ShaneLane

i tried them for the first time yesterday while i was getting live ones didnt catch anything yet hey thats nothing new i am not having any luck yet but GOOD luck to you


----------



## Fishermon

Gulp fleas never worked for me (winter). Now I am sure they'll do work when they are running "thick"(spring)..... but just for kicks, try using a button from your shirt next time ....just hook it on your circle hook and send it out....when pompano are thick they 'll eat it...try it. Try different jewerly as well ,you'll be amazed at what they bite. Good luck :clap


----------



## snivlem

I have had good luck with them, and would put the gulp on a the first hook off a pompano rig then a live one on the lower one, with about even results. I think the smell might get'em there, and they are pretty resilient in heavy surf.


----------



## Snagged Line

Here is a post from 2009....... anyone have any recent input about the gulp fleas???


----------



## GAjohn

Snagged Line said:


> Here is a post from 2009....... anyone have any recent input about the gulp fleas???


Have caught pomps on them. I've had more success with dead shrimp than them though.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I've never caught anything on ANY of the Gulp products. The big problem I have is this
Grubs= Something bites the tails off on EVERY cast.
Shrimp and Peeler crabs = Pinfish nibble the legs and edges off, then nothing eats the rest.
Sand Fleas= No bites what so ever

I've had better luck with the less potent Berkely Powerbaits. the little fish leave it alone long enough to let the bigger ones eat em.

For surf fishing, I use fresh dead shrimp until I find fleas. I also use squid to catch some pinfish or croakers to turn into fresh cutbait.


----------



## Snagged Line

NoMoSurf said:


> I've never caught anything on ANY of the Gulp products. The big problem I have is this
> Grubs= Something bites the tails off on EVERY cast.
> Shrimp and Peeler crabs = Pinfish nibble the legs and edges off, then nothing eats the rest.
> Sand Fleas= No bites what so ever
> 
> I've had better luck with the less potent Berkely Powerbaits. the little fish leave it alone long enough to let the bigger ones eat em.
> 
> For surf fishing, I use fresh dead shrimp until I find fleas. I also use squid to catch some pinfish or croakers to turn into fresh cutbait.


 
Thanks...


----------

